# Bergauf: Vorderrad hebt ab.



## AdventureFreak (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein GT Zaskar von 2003 mit Rohloff Nabe. Es ist ein 17 Zoll Rahmen mit Oversize Alurohren. Wenn ich im Gelände eine grosse Steigung hochfahren möchte, dann hebt mein Vorderrad immer hab. Ich habe immer reichlich Drehmoment am Hinterrad, aber durch den Anfahrwinkel und das Drehmoment am Hinterrad versucht mein Rad sozusagen als Einrad den Berg hochzufahren. Um dies zu verhindern verlagere ich mein Körpergewicht nach vorne, dies behebt die Radabhebeproblematik - aber jetzt verliere ich die Traktion am Hinterrad und ich rutsche durch (dies ist natürlch kein Problem auf Asphalt sondern nur auf Kies, Gras, usw). Ich schätze ich habe das Problem bei 15-20 Grad Steigungen und mehr.

Ist all dies normal oder habe ich eine "blöde" Rahmengeometrie?

MfG Lucas


----------



## pedax (31. Mai 2014)

Kann je nach Rahmengeometrie stärker oder weniger stark auftreten lässt sich aber einfach durch etwas Übung beheben - wenns nur leicht abhebt reicht meist am Sattel etwas nach vor zu rutschen und den Oberkörper etwas näher an den Lenker zu bringen - wenn das auch nicht mehr ausreicht, dann gehst du in den Wiegetritt (musst halt mit der Gewichtsverteilung aufpassen, damit das Vorderrad nicht abhebt und du trotzdem noch genug Traktion hast)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (31. Mai 2014)

Die Sattelüberhöhung oder besser die Lenkerhöhe hat hier einen großen Einfluß. Je aufrechter du sitzt, desto mehr Probleme hast du bergauf.


----------



## scratch_a (1. Juni 2014)

Aber ein großer Faktor ist trotzdem die richtige Technik. Hebt das VR ab, ist der Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten, dreht das HR zu sehr durch, ist zu viel Druck auf dem VR. Hier die Balance zu finden ist die Schwierigkeit.
So Dinge wie Geometrie und Lenkerhöhe beeinflussen das logischerweise, aber wenn die Technik nicht vorhanden ist, dann hat man auch mit optimalen Voraussetzungen Probleme...zumindest meine Meinung


----------



## Marc B (1. Juni 2014)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele Biker/innen sich schon nach vorne/unten lehnen, aber noch nicht extrem genug. Ich selber fahre schon lange Bikes, die leicht hochgehen und muss auch dem entsprechend eine sehr tiefe Haltung einnehmen, wenn es sehr steil wird. Dazu mit dem Po auf die Sattelspitze rutschen, damit das HR noch genug Traktion hat - wie sehr man dieses belastet, ist auch eine Erfahrungssache.

Aber: Was zum Umlernen meist länger braucht, ist der gleichmäßige Tritt. Mir fällt stets auf, das häufig ein ruckartiger Tritt die VR-Hoch-Problematik und das Durchrutschen des Hinterrades deutlich verstärkt - ein hochfrequentiger und gleichmäßiger Tritt ist da sehr wichtig!

Ein Bild dazu, noch nicht ganz so extrem, weil es nicht zu steil war:


----------



## F4B1 (1. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mir fällt stets auf, das häufig ein ruckartiger Tritt die VR-Hoch-Problematik und das Durchrutschen des Hinterrades deutlich verstärkt - ein hochfrequentiger und gleichmäßiger Tritt ist da sehr wichtig!


IMO ist das gleichmäßige wichtiger als das hochfrequente (wobei das bei weniger kräftigen Fahrern sicher zusammen kommt). Sonst bräuchte ich ein zweites Kettenblatt.


----------



## pedax (1. Juni 2014)

@F4B1 eine gewisse Mindestgeschwindigkeit ist allerdings notwendig, ansonsten steigt das Vorderrad fast unweigerlich auf - kann man recht einfach mal versuchen: an einer sehr steilen Stelle so langsam werden, dass man fast stehen bleibt und dann wieder wegfahren - da muss man noch mehr Gewicht nach vorne verlagern, um ein Aufsteigen des Vorderrads zu verhindern


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Juni 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> @F4B1 eine gewisse Mindestgeschwindigkeit ist allerdings notwendig, ansonsten steigt das Vorderrad fast unweigerlich auf - kann man recht einfach mal versuchen: an einer sehr steilen Stelle so langsam werden, dass man fast stehen bleibt und dann wieder wegfahren - da muss man noch mehr Gewicht nach vorne verlagern, um ein Aufsteigen des Vorderrads zu verhindern


Beim Beschleunigen ist die Kraft (-> Drehmoment) größer als bei gleichmäßiger Fahrt. Aus dem Stand *muss* man beschleunigen. Auf dem Trail sorgen Wurzeln, Steine und Ungleichmäßigkeiten für Kraftmodulationen. Es ist z.B. günstiger, das Vorderrad über eine Wurzel selber anzuheben, als sie durch Vortrieb zu überfahren.
Wer viel steil klettert, sollte sich vielleicht einmal mit diesem Sattel*typ* anfreunden:


----------



## Tom33 (1. Juni 2014)

beim steilen bergauf die Arme wie auf dem Bild halten, dabei mit den Ellbogen nach hinten / unten ziehen... gleichmäßiges Pedalieren vorausgesetzt. Bin gestern beim Strombike einen mind. 25% steilen Stich hoch (ca 100m), das war schon grenzwertig aber noch machbar.


----------



## pedax (1. Juni 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> einen mind. 25% steilen Stich hoch (ca 100m), das war schon grenzwertig aber noch machbar


25% sind zwar vom Kraftaufwand her bei längeren Stücken eher grenzwertig, aber in Punkto Vorderrad aufsteigen eigentlich kein Problem


----------



## Tom33 (1. Juni 2014)

*mind.* 25%... ich konnte den Garmin nicht ablesen ohne mich aufzurichten, dann wäre aber das Vorderrad gekommen... Es kommt ja auch mit darauf an, ob das Cockpit racemäßig oder eher entspannt eingestellt ist. Ich habe zB. 1 cm Spacer drin und den Vorbau nicht negativ gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (1. Juni 2014)

pedax schrieb:


> @F4B1 eine gewisse Mindestgeschwindigkeit ist allerdings notwendig, ansonsten steigt das Vorderrad fast unweigerlich auf - kann man recht einfach mal versuchen: an einer sehr steilen Stelle so langsam werden, dass man fast stehen bleibt und dann wieder wegfahren - da muss man noch mehr Gewicht nach vorne verlagern, um ein Aufsteigen des Vorderrads zu verhindern


So meine ich das noch nicht mal. Ich kann durchaus auch mit weniger als 4km/h bergauf fahren. Interessant wird das Thema aber tatsächlich im Wiegetritt, der, richtig ausgeführt, nie gleichmäßig ist. Dadurch ist eine hohe Trittfrequenz auf losen Untergrund dann garnicht möglich, man braucht eine größere Übersetzung und somit die niedrigere Trittfrequenz.
Daher auch meine Aussage, dass der gleichmäßige Tritt wichtig ist. Ob man den durch hohe Trittfrequenz oder niedrige Trittfrequenz erreicht, ist erstmal egal, *solang man den Tritt über längere Zeit durchhält.*


----------



## a_sport (2. Juni 2014)

-


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Juni 2014)

a_sport schrieb:


> ..., dann wieder losfahren willst, stellst du dein Fahrrad quer zum in den Berg


Warum kann ich mich darüber immer so herrlich amüsieren?


----------



## MrMapei (2. Juni 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Warum kann ich mich darüber immer so herrlich amüsieren?


Weil die Antwort vor deiner nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat ???

gesendet nicht mit Ei-Phone aber Tapatalk 2


----------



## scratch_a (2. Juni 2014)

a_sport schrieb:


> So, ich weis nicht ob das jetzt schon kam ( hab mir nicht alle Kommentare durchgelesen ) aber sonst eben noch mal.
> 
> Du kannst den Sattel und alles Drumherum so lassen wie du immer fährst.
> Es kommt auch nicht wirklich beim anfahren auf das nach vornelehnen an, sondern ...
> ...



Würde sagen, Themaverfehlung...setzen, 6!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Juni 2014)

> ... stellst du dein Fahrrad quer zum in den Berg.





MrMapei schrieb:


> Weil die Antwort vor deiner nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat ???


Nein. Aber wenn man das Rad quer zum Berg stellen kann, ist das Anfahren als solches kein Problem. Wenn der Trail nur zwei Hände breit ist, handbreit nicht existiert (Bäume, Wurzeln, Steine, ...) sollte man auch noch anfahren können. Da hat man dann durchaus das Problem des hochgehenden Vorderrades, sofern man es schafft, das hintere am Durchrutschen zu hindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (2. Juni 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Würde sagen, Themaverfehlung...setzen, 6!


Nicht zwingend. Das Problem ist das gleiche. Kleine Übersetzung, viel Drehmoment. Wenn man dann nicht gefühlvoll in die Pedale tritt ist es egal, ob man schon fährt oder gerade noch stand. Deswegen halte ich den generellen Tipp mit der hohen Trittfrequenz ja für Käse. 
Unter 50-60rpm geht sicher schlecht, keine Frage. Das Tritt nur Chuck Norris gleichmäßig. Der Rest ist halt Geschmackssache. Man kann umtrainieren, muss aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## Marc B (4. Juni 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> IMO ist das gleichmäßige wichtiger als das hochfrequente (wobei das bei weniger kräftigen Fahrern sicher zusammen kommt). Sonst bräuchte ich ein zweites Kettenblatt.



Stimmt, die Reihenfolge hätte andersrum besser gepasst  Durch meine vielen Kurse merke ich halt immer, dass viele Biker/innen vom Stadtradeln die Gewohnheit haben dicke Gänge zu treten und dann bei Steilrampen bergauf einfach nicht mehr weiterkommen - deshalb empfehle ich solchen Kandidat/innen das Umlernen zu höheren Trittfrequenzen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------

